# Algae probs



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Well, made it down to Santa Rosa Beach today for the rest of this week and just tried to fish in the surf. The filamentous algae made it very difficult, if not impossible. Is it that way up and down the coast right now, or could I move a little ways and find clean water? Need that for the family swimming as well. Is it that way all day or is it tide related and maybe not as bad at some times? Any tactics to combat it, though I probably know the answer to that one.

Should I just try to do some wading in the bays, etc. and am also thinking about Destin jetty. Will probably fish for a short time early and late and do family stuff rest of day, so I do need to stay somewhat close to Santa Rosa Beach. Thanks all, Chuck.


----------



## smike47 (Jun 30, 2011)

Same issues in okaloosa island. Just got here today and June grass is bad. Hoping it clears up soon. If not, jetties and pier I suppose. What are you targeting Chuck?


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Pkola is tha same way...! it all depends on wha fish yur goin for... i would try the piers around u... that way u can look for the fish


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Walked and looked at lots of beach this morn and found one area that was not too bad with grass. Caught small sharks, a few ladyfish and a couple not sure about - some type of croaker - looked like a redfish with a single barbel on the chin, and one fish that was maybe a pompano. All caught on a Gulp New Penny shrimp and 1/4 orange leadhead or topwater.


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Smike47, not targeting anything, just looking for a tug on the line. Happy with whatever we catch. Good luck to you.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

cflong said:


> Walked and looked at lots of beach this morn and found one area that was not too bad with grass. Caught small sharks, a few ladyfish and a couple not sure about - *some type of croaker - looked like a redfish with a single barbel on the chin,* and one fish that was maybe a pompano. All caught on a Gulp New Penny shrimp and 1/4 orange leadhead or topwater.


That would be a 'whiting' (Gulf kingfish).
Pompano are a species of jack, but have no scutes (hard scales on the base of their tail) and do NOT make grunting noises when landed.

Sounds like you did alright :thumbup:


----------



## cflong (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Pier#R, nice looking fish, they good to eat?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

They are TERRIBLE!!!!! Whiting should be disposed of right away after catching by someone who knows how to properly dispose of them. Send me a PM and I will give you my number. When you get a few, call me and I will properly dispose of them for you at no charge. ;o)


----------



## ihnairb (Jul 15, 2010)

I am worried about the grass in Navarre as well! I'll be there August 6th, please make sure it's gone by then! It screwed my vacation last year.... please not again. I suppose I can can find a shark or two on the sound side? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Indirect wind and swells from Tropical Storm "Don" should stir up the June grass for a few days, but it may push a good bit of it ashore too.

Whiting are one of my favorite eating fish :thumbsup:


----------

